# Should have?



## KnightMaster (May 18, 2011)

What do they really mean when they say “I should have f***ed him/her” What could she say that could hurt me more? Is this simply an ignorant attempt to deflect blame? I have told her I know she previously did indeed complete her rumination-why try to infer she did not? I know this to be a fact-she has no excuse/explanation for 3 hrs they were together.


----------



## Sara8 (May 2, 2012)

KnightMaster said:


> What do they really mean when they say “I should have f***ed him/her” What could she say that could hurt me more? Is this simply an ignorant attempt to deflect blame? I have told her I know she previously did indeed complete her rumination-why try to infer she did not? I know this to be a fact-she has no excuse/explanation for 3 hrs they were together.


I am not really sure of what you are trying to say. 

Are you saying your wife denied actually having sex during a claimed emotional affair. 

My cheating spouse also denied have sex, claiming it was just a flirtation, at first. I have proof otherwise. 

I once read about a man who even in divorce court denied the EA was a PA, right up until the tie the wife produced photographic evidence. 

So, is it possible her defensiveness is covering a lie....I truly think so.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Many cheating spouses caught in an EA try to brush it off. When being faced with the consequences of their actions, they feel that they are being unjustly punished for doing "nothing wrong." This can result in, "I should have f**ked him/her." as a way of saying, "I should have REALLY done something wrong if you're going to punish me anyway."
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

From your other post:



KnightMaster said:


> I recently told her I am scheduling a polygraph. She chuckled and said sure! Can't wait for this...


Well did you schedule the polygraph or not? Or was this just a threat? 

Sounds like passive aggressive behavior. She thinks that since she's getting the blame for the affair, she should have gone all the way then.

OR

Just Trickle Truth by trying to hang on the the story that it was an EA and hadn't gone PA. 

From another post:



KnightMaster said:


> Long story short, wound up in another couples bed and both women asked me if it was ok if the woman went down on my wife. I eagerly agreed. Now the woman will not stop text flirting with my wife.


You're trying to R and then you guys go out and swing?


----------



## KnightMaster (May 18, 2011)

Yes I have made many mistakes, the first of which was marrying a severely damaged, physically and emotionally abused person. lordmayhem, no offence but Do you want to keep dredging up mistakes I have made and things i cannot change, then please do not respond to my posts.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Coming in halfway thru here, but polygraphs are not admissible in courts of law for a reason -- asking her to take a polygraph is not a wise idea, and doesn't really address the main problem, which is that you do not trust or believe her. Technology (reliable or not) ain't gonna fix that.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

lamaga said:


> Coming in halfway thru here, but polygraphs are not admissible in courts of law for a reason -- asking her to take a polygraph is not a wise idea, and doesn't really address the main problem, which is that you do not trust or believe her. Technology (reliable or not) ain't gonna fix that.


But there are trusted enough that you are required to take them for certain jobs and clearances. Like anything, they are a tool to use.


----------

